# Need Advice on Tool Selection



## JCook5003 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Guys I am going to enter the electrical field (residential work) and I need to buy some tools, I have always heard that Klien tools are the best but while I was looking at them last night at the local sears I also noticed the Craftsman professional series, I know the craftsmen have lifetime warranties, I was wondering how the two compared in quality and if you had any other tool recomendations?

Also what would you guys consider that needs to be in every electricians tool bag?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When it comes to lineman's pliers, dikes and needle nose it is pretty much Klein around anything less and you are looked at like a no nothing.
Screwdrivers, tins snip, rulers Sears are OK and make the best tin snips IMO
Channel Locks- Channel Lock Though IMO the quality of Channel Locks has declined in recent years.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> Channel Locks- Channel Lock Though IMO the quality of Channel Locks has declined in recent years.


I agree. I switched to Knipex channel lock pliers. Night and day difference.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I am starting to buy greenlee over klien now


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I agree. I switched to Knipex channel lock pliers. Night and day difference.


 
KNIPEX???? who sells these


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

My romex strippers, wire strippers, and 10N1, and linemans, Klien all the way.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> KNIPEX???? who sells these


My local Sears store has a lot of Knipex stuff, but I got mine online. They're another German company, like Klein, but the quality is a couple notches better than Klein. They only make pliers, and they're seriously into "pliers technology". 

www.knipex.com


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

First and foremost is a good MEGGER :laughing:

I use NWA pliers and side cutters,they are from a german company.
Knipex which is part of the draper group of companies or Bahco a swedish firm.

Chris


----------



## wayni (Aug 27, 2007)

I use Klien tools for the most part. My strippers are Ideal T-Strippers, channies are Channel Lock, and I use a Greenlee Hacksaw and level. But screwdrivers, nutdrivers, linemans, dikes, needlenose, reamer, and tri-tap are all Klien.

Here is why - and as a new apprentice this may help. 1) One of the local supply houses (Platt) has a special tool account for apprentices. I shopped price when I first bought tools and and although Home Depot was better than Lowes, Platt consistently blew them both out of the water. You might find a supply house around with the same type of deal. I would look to your local chains. 2) Klien makes good tools. You can't ask for more. AND they give a lifetime warranty as well. I've used this before for a screwdriver handle that broke from the shaft. Around here all you have to do is walk into Home Depot and give them the tool. No questions asked. Get a replacement and you're back in business.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Almost all my tools are Klein, but I really like Ideal strippers. I would try some different ones and see what you like personally.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't care what make my tools are other than they be of top class quality. Which is daft when you think about it 'cos I leave them all over the place and replace them all on a rotational basis


Frank


----------



## joebell (Sep 1, 2007)

90% of the tools in my bag are Klien. Worked once with a guy that swore by the craftsman pliers the only problem he broke 2 pairs in 3 days (probally a bad shipment) A couple of the supply houses around here are switching to the Greenlee line so I bought a pair of there pliers. I personally did not like the handles I thought they were not rounded enough.I love those new Greenlee levels though the magnets are super strong.


----------



## wayni (Aug 27, 2007)

Watch out for those levels. They have one, about 4-6 inches long, with bubbles for 30, 45, 90 degree bends and a no-dog. It's a great level but don't expect to use it as a no dog. What tends to happen is that the set screw will break pretty quick. I've had 2 of these levels (first was lost in a ceiling somewhere) and the set screw broke on each within a month's time. Other than that it is a great level. It has taken plenty of 10'+ drops and remains true. It also has rare earth magnets so it will grab onto anything. 

Klien has started using rare earth magnets in their torpedo levels as well. 

I want to get a Maxis Speedset and see how much use I could get out of it on the job. It looks pretty slick. I particulary like its use as a no-dog and if it works great hooked up to the bender shoe it could be awesome. Check out the videos to see what I mean. I just picked up a Maxis Marksman conduit layout tool and will be trying it out soon. It also looks pretty awesome.

I like my tools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

wayni said:


> I just picked up a Maxis Marksman conduit layout tool and will be trying it out soon. It also looks pretty awesome


I got a Marksman several years back, when they were a company all their own. It was plastic then. I see Maxis must have bought them out, and they're making them out of metal now. Cool. It's a good tool. Maxis has some pretty neat gadgets. They even have a little gizmo that will set 20 foot parking lot light poles with one man.


----------



## joebell (Sep 1, 2007)

*Cool Gadgets*

wow just watched the demos for both those products. Now I need to get them and try them out. I could have used that Marksman about a month ago. I did a computer room and it was all in 1" Emt. That tool would have come in handy. Does anybody know if you can order them online?


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I always laugh when I see someone with a Klein tape measure because I've seen so many of them break, For a steel tape it's Stanley all the way, although that Fat Max seems to weigh 15 pounds and can get annoying wearing it on your waste.


----------



## wayni (Aug 27, 2007)

joebell said:


> wow just watched the demos for both those products. Now I need to get them and try them out. I could have used that Marksman about a month ago. I did a computer room and it was all in 1" Emt. That tool would have come in handy. Does anybody know if you can order them online?


You might try taking a look through this page.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I always buy Klein tools they are just the best available, the supply houses we deal with do a direct exchange on them just like Sears. I have bought three sets of everything in the last year from having my truck broken into. I also reccomend State Farm homeowners insurance.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have quite a mix.... Ideal, Greenlee, Klien, Craftsman.

If your employer doesn't have a list of tools you need, I suggest the following to start out with:
Tool belt
Tool pouch
Parts pouch
Wire strippers
Linesman pliers
Diagonal cutting pliers
Needle nose pliers
Straight screwdriver
#2 Phillips screwdriver
Hammer
25ft. tape measure
9" magnetic torpedo level

After you get a few paychecks into it, you can add more:
12" Arc-joint (ChannelLock) pliers
Plug-in GFCI receptacle tester
Nut drivers ¼" and 5/16" 
Retractable utility knife

Once you get comfortable, go back to the toy store and get:
Nut driver 3/8" 
Conduit reamer screwdriver
Allen wrench sets
Cordless drill w/ 2 batteries 12V minimum

If you're doing lots of commercial, you should consider a cordless Sawzall. Eventually you'll need a good DVM/Ampmeter, maybe a couple of hand benders & a KO set.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't forget the #2 square drive!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Pretty much everything I've been getting lately has been Klien, since they are right next to the checkout counter for an impulse buy. Still use the 'ol Channel-Locks that I've had forever. Have only used a conduit reamer a few times and have never really had any luck with them, always seem to break a tooth off of it. Have been using some old pliers that were in the shop. Just leave them closed and spin the end inside the conduit then grap the conduit in the outside and spin it around the outside a couple of times. Leaves me a nice smooth edge. Just works on 1/2 and 3/4 EMT thought. 

Bought a Kobalt tape measure from Lowe's when I was off picking up some parts. I love that it has magnets on the end of the tape and the measurement is on both sides of the tape (great for tight places). Came back with it and my boss sent me back to get him one. We were roughing in lights at a local restaurant and it probably cut the time by quite a bit since there was no need for someone to hold up the other end of the tape.


----------



## cdad_martinez (Oct 3, 2007)

*Apprentice Commercial Electrician Tool List*

Here's a list my employer supplied.

Tool bags and belt #1
Cordless Drill (14-18 volt) #1-2 (If you can afford it. Best suggestion given to me, Ryobi 4 p.c. l-ion kit for $250)
1/2" Bender #3
3/4" Bender #3
Hacksaw (Stanley has a hacksaw and mini utility saw that can double as a keyhole for $14 @ H.D.) #1
Tape Measure (Get the one from lowe's mentioned here, I see a lot on the job.) #1
Pipe Reamer (Some still use the needle nose but this works way better and deburrs as well.) #1
Large Standard Screwdriver (flat blade) #1
Small Standard #1
Phillips Screwdriver #2 #1
Needle Nose Pliers 8-9" #1
Linemans Pliers 9" #1
Side Cutters 7+" #2
Channel Lock 10-12" #1
Wire Strippers #2
Nut Drivers 1/4", 5/16", 3/8" #1 for 1/4" and 5/16". #2-3 3/8" for later
Hammer (when all else fails?) #1
Utility knife #1
Allen Wrenches (SAE) #2-3
PVC Cutter #1-2 depends on the current job
Keyhole Saw #1 later on get some hole saw bits.
Roto-Splitter #2-3
Multi-Tester #3
Pen Light/ Ticker #1-2 depends on wether your working "live" or not.

The thing I found to be the best deal for starting off is a good 10-in-1. I have a Klein which has my phillips #2, small standard, 1/4" driver, 5/16" driver, #2 square, etc. It was $10 at home depot, thats $1 a tool. Later on I'll get a full set of the tools but to start with it's easy on the pocket book.

I'm editing this a bit for someone like me who's new to the job and looking for a pratical tool list. I didn't get this list till the morning of my first day but fortunatly I have a friend who reviewed all my tools and got me started off right. I'm labeling the tools 1-3 has far as priority (1 being the highest to start off with the others being level of import as you learn, bear in mind I'm guessing a little bit. Every job is different but I went looking for a list.) Also I appreciate 480sparkys list very much, I'm just expanding on it a little.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

What kind of crappy employer makes a kid buy 2 benders when they are as green as Augusta during the Master's? And broke, too....


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

cdad_martinez said:


> The thing I found to be the best deal is a good 10-in-1. I have a Klein which has my phillips #2, small standard, 1/4" driver, 5/16" driver, #2 square, etc. It was $10 at home depot, thats $1 a tool. Later on I'll get a full set of the tools but to start with it's easy on the pocket book.


 
I'm always losing the #2 Phillips bit. I finally found a place online to buy those.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> What kind of crappy employer makes a kid buy 2 benders when they are as green as Augusta during the Master's? And broke, too....


Surprises me also, must be A LOT of commercial work. I always loved bending pipe and standing back looking at the runs. Something to be proud of to be able to do.


----------



## cdad_martinez (Oct 3, 2007)

*Not as bad as I made it sound....*

This is not a 100% must have for the first day list. He went over it with me a gave me an idea of the priority for the aquisition of these tools. He said these were neccisary over time and very nice to have your own so your not borrowing, etc. They don't expect me to have these right off the bat but do expect me to invest somwhat into my career.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

cdad_martinez said:


> This is not a 100% must have for the first day list. He went over it with me a gave me an idea of the priority for the aquisition of these tools. He said these were neccisary over time and very nice to have your own so your not borrowing, etc. They don't expect me to have these right off the bat but do expect me to invest somwhat into my career.


Thats a good attitude for them to have. You will also see tools other guys are using that you will want to pick up for yourself.

It's the guys who have been doing this for years and fit their tools into the smallest box possible, and want to borrow mine all day that I don't understand.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Thats a good attitude for them to have. You will also see tools other guys are using that you will want to pick up for yourself.
> 
> It's the guys who have been doing this for years and fit their tools into the smallest box possible, and want to borrow mine all day that I don't understand.


How about the guys that have "all the tools they need" in their pockets and all you see is a set of test leads hanging out of the shirt tail?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> How about the guys that have "all the tools they need" in their pockets and all you see is a set of test leads hanging out of the shirt tail?


:laughing: Thats usually me by the end of the day!

~Matt


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Andy in ATL said:


> Don't forget the #2 square drive!


Tru dat!

Klein and Greenlee make nice 4 piece sets #0-#4. Once you use the Robertson you'll never want to try using anything else - even if the fastener has slots for a phillips, etc.

:thumbsup:

http://www.google.com/product_url?q...wY_xV3CnSBY0HQAAAAAAAAAA&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title

http://www.google.com/product_url?q...iznxcG3G3Tl_OQAAAAAAAAAA&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

knothole said:


> I'm always losing the #2 Phillips bit (...for Klein 10-in-1...). I finally found a place online to buy those.


Do share!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Do share!


I need that supplier as well.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

knothole said:


> I'm always losing the #2 Phillips bit. I finally found a place online to buy those.


I actually saw some at the supply house this week. They had 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah they got them at my supplier as well.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I agree. I switched to Knipex channel lock pliers. Night and day difference.


Never knew the name Knipex before this forum. Bought mine on line also.
(A Knipex buyer needs deep pockets). 

Purchased mine on a lark, the three pac combo (channel lok, side cutter, and long nose) from Pennsylvania was a little under a fin, including S&H. Hope they hold up well, I'll never know.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Never knew the name Knipex before this forum. Bought mine on line also.
> (A Knipex buyer needs deep pockets).
> 
> Purchased mine on a lark, the three pac combo (channel lok, side cutter, and long nose) from Pennsylvania was a little under a fin, including S&H. Hope they hold up well, I'll never know.
> ...


 
IMHO, nothing beats the original CHANNEL LOCK brand. One of the new guys has Ridgid wannabe channel locks, they take some getting used to.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> Don't forget the #2 square drive!


Never used one in the trade. What is the application for a #2 square drive?

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Never used one in the trade. What is the application for a #2 square drive?
> 
> Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


 
Well the only ones I use are in the 10 in 1 and 11 in 1 drivers. Most of the new screw heads are combo, straight, phillips, square. The square really hold on to the driver without a magnet or any other holding device.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Never used one in the trade. What is the application for a #2 square drive?
> 
> Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


Well it's pretty much all we use, other then cover plates, here in Canada...


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have knipex insulated tools and i love them. 9 inch dike pliars are a nice touch. i dont like greenlee pliers that much and there screwdrivers are the same as klein. i mainly use channellock brand tongue and groove pliars, klein dikes and sidecutters. i own a klien electricians hammer and tape measure. im also pretty fond of wooden folding rules. craftsman stuff is pretty good so i use there keyhole saws and wrenches. anything with a lifetime warranty is worth getting since if you break them you get another for free :thumbsup:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Well the only ones I use are in the 10 in 1 and 11 in 1 drivers. Most of the new screw heads are combo, straight, phillips, square. The square really hold on to the driver without a magnet or any other holding device.


In my experience, only square drives I have encountered were in manufactured housing (trailers).

Egg on face here, used one today. Used him for demolition of some commercial furniture.

The holding power was great.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

HighWirey said:


> In my experience, only square drives I have encountered were in manufactured housing (trailers).
> 
> Egg on face here, used one today. Used him for demolition of some commercial furniture.
> 
> ...


i use a square drive on GE 200 amp panels


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Seimens has that bastard POS screw on their gear that is a combo, straight, square, phillips. JUNK


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

I use the #1 and #2 square on circuit breaker and buss bar lugs all the time. Sure they have slots for a flat or Phillips head, but it just don't feel the same... and the square never* strips.


* = almost never


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have kept a #2 Klein square driver in my pouch for years. Neer brand EMT fittings have been combo screw for years and the square was the only way to get them tight without having them cam out. Now I keep a #2 bit in my Ideal Twist-A-Nut screw driver.


----------

